# The Ring Challenge



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Well it's not really a challenge but that seems to be one of the current buzzwords so perhaps it will catch more attention :lol: As I mentioned in a Wagner thread, I am intrigued by the fact that the vast majority of preferred Ring recordings (and Wagner in general) are at least 50 years old. Now I understand that there were some great Wagner singers back then and, probably, much fewer today, but I do feel that there are quite a few very good performances which are much more recent.

I find myself wondering if some of the opinions are from (for want of a better term) received wisdom, and that newer performances can't possibly be as good. So, what I propose to do is to post links to *live *performances done since 1980 but with no information about provenance and to let the participants listen and comment. As I said, all will be live, not studio, although they could either staged or concert performances. As a matter of logistics and not overloading my servers, I will not post the links here, but will send them via email.

So far I have 2 who have expressed an interest, any more?


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

..........Great idea!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

How many Rings are we talking about here?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

bharbeke said:


> How many Rings are we talking about here?


They will not all be from the same performance cycle and, as noted, can be from either concert or staged performances. For now I am only intending to do 1 'cycle' but perhaps more if there is sufficient interest.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I can commit to listening to one group of four. Please add me to the list.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'll bite. I'm always looking for the next Melchior.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

So far I have 9 who have expressed an interest in participating so I have started preparing the first performance for upload. Naturally it will be Rheingold and I hope to have it available no later than Friday 20 October. As soon as it has been uploaded I will PM the link to everyone and will start a new discussion thread.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Becca said:


> So far I have 9 who have expressed an interest in participating so I have started preparing the first performance for upload. Naturally it will be Rheingold and I hope to have it available no later than Friday 20 October. As soon as it has been uploaded I will PM the link to everyone and will start a new discussion thread.


Correction - it will be up by Thursday morning.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Count me in please


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am not going to participate (at this time; perhaps if it is re-run at a later date), but I am very curious to see the results.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am not going to participate (at this time; perhaps if it is re-run at a later date), but I am very curious to see the results.


See, now this is disappointing. Florestan woulda jumped right in!!!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> See, now this is disappointing. Florestan woulda jumped right in!!!


Well, you know Fritz is reluctant to take on a wife, and spending time with the Ring is perhaps the second most time consuming thing one can do short of getting married. Besides, my vineyards have impaired my ability to properly and fairly judge music. It all starts sounding good and blending into one big blur of grate music.


----------

